# How can you zoom on an image twice in LR 5.2?



## apercele79 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sometimes one zoom may not be enough and I noticed I'm not able to do a second zoom in LR 5.2


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
The Zoom function has several preset zoom ratios Fit & Fill do exactly what the name implies. "1:1 translates 1 pixel on your screen = 1 pixel from the image .  Other zoom ratios are 2:1 (2 pixels on the screen =1 pixel of the image. All the available ratios are: 1:16. 1:8, 1:4, 1:3, 1:2 , 1:1 , 2:1, 3:1, 4:1, 8:1 & 16:1.  Four of these choices are available as menu buttons on the Navigation panel heading with the right most button a selectable dropdown list of all that are available.  In addition to the buttons on the Navigation panel header ther is a Zoom slider on the toolbar that lets you choose any on of the 13 zoom options.  The hot key "Z" alternates between the "Fit" or "Fill" ratios and the last selected numerical ratio. 
The secondary display also has a zoom menu on the bottom that will permit you to zoom independently of the primary display.


----------



## apercele79 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you very much!!!! When i'll get home tonight i'll check it out


----------

